# Timing and Accuracy And The RH



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Put the playing card on a swinging pendulum and cut in a single shot. Wingshooter's rotating head shooter.






Set it up and did it again in a single shot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy crap. Nice shooting! Those bands seem zippy.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Theraband Gold 7/8" x 1/2" x 8 1/2"


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

treefork said:


> Theraband Gold 7/8" x 1/2" x 8 1/2"


What would you say your draw length is?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wow wow tree fork you sure B the man..I can not even see the edge of the card sitting still @ 33 feet...For my self I guess my target size to be about 1 1/2" dia..

My badn set is cut the same as you have....you can just call me (the soda can killer)...anyway I am shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Theraband Gold 7/8" x 1/2" x 8 1/2"
> ...


38 " Floating draw


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

If those 2 shots don't prove what frame you should concentrate on, then I'm not sure what will. You really are dialed in with it.

Keep up the great shooting...It makes us (me, anyway) want to go and cut some cards.

Is that 8 1/2" active length, or cut length?

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pick a card ... any card ... now put it back in the deck and Treefork will shoot it out of the middle of the pack!!!!

Great shooting, TF!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shooting TF! Well whats next??? Your going to start getting board with this if you can hit everything in one shot!! its like going fishing and catching a fish every cast.  is that magic Thera band your using? nice shooting again! I guess your very close to perfecting your release


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have days and moments where I can't hit the target. I make errors that I'm not aware of. Then there are times I get in the zone and can't miss. More practice I guess. Shooting seems more mental than physical.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> I have days and moments where I can't hit the target. I make errors that I'm not aware of. Then there are times I get in the zone and can't miss. More practice I guess. Shooting seems more mental than physical.


Agreed! I shoot everyday regardless if I'm on my game or not. I usually work through it buy the end of the shooting session and I'm much more relaxed after shooting. Best stress reliever!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> I have days and moments where I can't hit the target. I make errors that I'm not aware of. Then there are times I get in the zone and can't miss. More practice I guess. Shooting seems more mental than physical.


Great shooting!

I agree with the "more mental than physical".


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You are crazy good. Well done.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome shooting! Cutting edge  Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. Just another way of having FUN. Moving targets with timing teaches a deeper level of focus .


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

treefork, you are a shooting machine! Thanks for sharing!


----------

